# Uber limits tips



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Today, a wealthy PAX took a lengthy ride through heavy traffic and wanted to tip me $20. But Uber limits tips to $10!! He pointed this out to me. As he was not carrying cash, he had to tip less.

Why is it Uber's business if a PAX wants to leave a large tip????

PAX suggested I call Uber. I laughed openly. Yes, Kahaan will make this happen.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tips are limited to 2x the fare


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The max tip amount depends on the fare. IIRC it's 200% of the fare, up to $100, unless it changed.

In the OP's case, I suspect the pax saw the default amount options and the highest one was $10, and they didn't realize they can enter their own amount.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Tips are limited to 2x the fare


I know. But WHY???



reg barclay said:


> The max tip amount depends on the fare. IIRC it's 200% of the fare, up to $100, unless it changed.
> 
> In the OP's case, I suspect the pax saw the default amount options and the highest one was $10, and they didn't realize they can enter their own amount.


Nope!! They got a message specifically stating the max tip is $10


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Nope!! They got a message specifically stating the max tip is $10


Many drivers on here (myself included) have gotten tips over $10.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Many drivers on here (myself included) have gotten tips over $10.


Okay, then maybe it's just in my city. But he showed me the message that the max tip is $10..... and this was an intelligent PAX


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Okay, then maybe it's just in my city. But he showed me the message that the max tip is $10..... and this was an intelligent PAX


How much was the fare?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Today, a wealthy PAX took a lengthy ride through heavy traffic and wanted to tip me $20. But Uber limits tips to $10!! He pointed this out to me. As he was not carrying cash, he had to tip less.
> 
> Why is it Uber's business if a PAX wants to leave a large tip????
> 
> PAX suggested I call Uber. I laughed openly. Yes, Kahaan will make this happen.


Get a Square reader. It is free and you can carry it in your pocket. It is also helpful for off-app trips(It is risky though without commercial insurance. But I do it sometimes)


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> How much was the fare?


Long, pain-in-the-ass trip through rush-hour traffic. Maybe $15



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Get a Square reader. It is free and you can carry it in your pocket. It is also helpful for off-app trips(It is risky though without commercial insurance. But I do it sometimes)


Care to explain??


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Long, pain-in-the-ass trip through rush-hour traffic. Maybe $15
> 
> 
> Care to explain??


You see that little device? Square sends that to you for free. I have the big nice one though which is not dree. But this small one does everything. Download the Square app. Sign up with Square, enter your checking account information. Hook that device to your phone, swipe customer's card and the funds will be available to you in literally 5 seconds. You pay like $0.50 fee and Square deposits the funds to your checking account instantly. It is like Uber/Lyft cashout.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You see that little device? Square sends that to you for free. I have the big nice one though which is not dree. But this small one does everything. Download the Square app. Sign up with Square, enter your checking account information. Hook that device to your phone, swipe customer's card and the funds will be available to you in literally 5 seconds. You pay like $0.50 fee and Square deposits the funds to your checking account instantly. It is like Uber/Lyft cashout.


Ok, but bro - explain to me: why the freak would Uber force us to use this? (Awkward asking PAX to do this!) Why limit our tips???


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ok, but bro - explain to me: why the freak would Uber force us to use this? (Awkward asking PAX to do this!) Why limit our tips???


 Well Uber does a lot of nasty things to us and this is one of them. There was a time that there was no tipping on Uber, no rematch at the airports, no long trip notifications, no destination filters etc. So what can I say.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I got a 80.00 in app tip one time so your pax is not telling you the truth.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I got a 80.00 in app tip one time so your pax is not telling you the truth.


Yes. I have had multiple $50 tips on the app. Maybe at the time her passenger's app was having issues.



HonkyTonk said:


> Today, a wealthy PAX took a lengthy ride through heavy traffic and wanted to tip me $20. But Uber limits tips to $10!! He pointed this out to me. As he was not carrying cash, he had to tip less.
> 
> Why is it Uber's business if a PAX wants to leave a large tip????
> 
> PAX suggested I call Uber. I laughed openly. Yes, Kahaan will make this happen.


Your passenger was either lying or there was some issue with his/her app. This is me few weeks ago.
Anyways, don't forget to get that square reader.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I know. But WHY???


......probably to protect customers who press an extra "0" by mistake...............


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I got a 80.00 in app tip one time so your pax is not telling you the truth.


Ok, either it is specific to my market, or else my wealthy PAX was lying.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ok, but bro - explain to me: why the freak would Uber force us to use this? (Awkward asking PAX to do this!) Why limit our tips???


Square is a great idea. I got mine at Walmart. $10 up front, but they rebate to you as soon as you set up the account.

I have been using this since before Uber built the tip feature into the app.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Square is a great idea. I got mine at Walmart. $10 up front, but they rebate to you as soon as you set up the account.
> 
> I have been using this since before Uber built the tip feature into the app.


 Square also lowered their fee in December &#128536;&#128378;&#128591;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ok, either it is specific to my market, or else my wealthy PAX was lying.


I would go with the latter


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

may not be as wealthy as you previously thought


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> may not be as wealthy as you previously thought


Not based on his neighborhood!!!


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Not based on his neighborhood!!!


hey even the rich declare bankruptcy...also most people who are rich stay rich by not giving away all their money lol


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> hey even the rich declare bankruptcy...also most people who are rich stay rich by not giving away all their money lol


When's the last time you had sex?? Seriously. I'm guessing: more than a week. And that is a freaking eternity!!!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Maybe your pax lied just to save face. Really only wanted to tip you $10 but didn't want to sound cheap so made up something about max


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I got a 80.00 in app tip one time so your pax is not telling you the truth.


Pax is telling the truth. They are capped at 2x the fare. If they paid $5 for the ride (a common discount amount) then $10 is best they can tip.

Uber claims they do this to prevent fraud, primarily money laundering.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Pax is telling the truth. They are capped at 2x the fare. If they paid $5 for the ride (a common discount amount) then $10 is best they can tip.
> 
> Uber claims they do this to prevent fraud, primarily money laundering.


But how can that be a thing if you can't get matched with a driver specifically?

money laundering that is.

nvm
Figured it out.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

They're too busy laundering all the venture capital though SDC research. They can't be bothered with people scamming drivers.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> When's the last time you had sex?? Seriously. I'm guessing: more than a week. And that is a freaking eternity!!!


wow someone's upset a paxhole lied to them &#128514; $10 "max" tip &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

My very first Uber ride ended with a $25 tip. The guy asked me to watch him enter the tip. His app did not limit it to $10, so I would say your pax lied, although he wouldn't need to with me -- I'd be very happy with a $10 tip on a $15 ride.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Perhaps uber doesn't want to pay the credit card processing fee. If it's a $5 rides and uber is generous enough to give the driver $2 that only leaves $3 for uber, if the pax tips $500 and the processing fee is 1% uber would lose money. They are probably worried about credit card theft also.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

But somehow $10 is the max lol


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ok, but bro - explain to me: why the freak would Uber force us to use this? (Awkward asking PAX to do this!) Why limit our tips???


To prevent fraud.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ok, but bro - explain to me: why the freak would Uber force us to use this? (Awkward asking PAX to do this!) Why limit our tips???


Because they're worried about people scamming.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Scenario: someone sets up a drivers account. Then set a up a pax account to launder money from. Both go far into the country, to ensure they are matched together repeatedly. 

Pax takes mini ride with uber, with partner as the driver. Tips $300. Repeat many times.

Driver does instant pay then closes their bank account. Money has been laundered thru uber.

Repeat thousands of times


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Many drivers on here (myself included) have gotten tips over $10.


I got an $89 tip on a 4 1/2 hour trip. Tampa Bay to Fort Lauderdale,FL


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

I get $15+ tips regularly

They limit them so prostitutes & drug dealers don't use the app for an easy way to move money, i.e. want a hand job $300 tip in the app want this 8ball $150 tip in the app, I can't do the trip tip me $20 & I'll cancel & finish the ride, etc etc etc

I'd say most people stick to around 20% not double triple the fare

Wouldn't put it past Uber Lyft to steal or limit them but they have plenty other ways to steal from drivers risking a tipping scandal wouldn't be worth it


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

It might be an Uber safeguard to keep the pax from accidentally fat-fingering an amount for tip by mistake.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Tips are limited to 2x the fare


I guess it depends on your market. This week I received an $11 tip on a $3.20 min fare.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

pengduck said:


> I guess it depends on your market. This week I received an $11 tip on a $3.20 min fare.


Toral fare, including ubers cut .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Many drivers on here (myself included) have gotten tips over $10.


Agreed. I got a tip for 24$ in December . Maybe it's for OP market only?



HonkyTonk said:


> When's the last time you had sex?? Seriously. I'm guessing: more than a week. And that is a freaking eternity!!!


&#128563;&#129325;


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> But somehow $10 is the max lol


"lol" ?? What are you, a 12 year old girl??


----------

